# Barbie Dolls



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A father, on his way home from work suddenly remembers that he needs to shop for his daughter's Christmas present.

He stops at a toy shop and goes in and asks the salesperson, 'How much for one of those Barbies in the display window?'

The salesperson answers, 'Which one do you mean, Sir?

We have: Work Out Barbie for £19.95,

Shopping Barbie for £19.95,

Beach Barbie for £19.95,

Disco Barbie for £19.95,

Astronaut Barbie for £19.95,

Skater Barbie for £19.95, and Divorced Barbie for £265.95'.

The amazed father asks: 'It's what? Why is the Divorced Barbie £265.95 and the others only £19.95?'

The slightly miffed salesgirl rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: 'Sir, Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Audi TT, Ken's House,

Ken's Sailing Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Dog, Ken's Computer, one of Ken's Friends, and a key Chain made from Ken's testicles.'


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

